# Fav Healthy Meals?



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

What are some of your favorite healthy meals when you are trying to lose a couple pounds....and I don't mean salads....

I'm trying to come up with different meal ideas that I don't have to feel guilty about later! Any favorites??


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Depends on your taste, but, I have become fond of the Bocca vegan burgers. Each patty is only 70 cals and not much sodium at all. I eat them by themselves with a dip in mustard. You can put them on whole wheat buns, add some lettuce, tomato and mustard and there ya go. No cheese though, lol.

Grilled chicken is good, if you do it yourself and cut back on the sodium. I have a hard time myself finding things to eat. I need to lose weight, but, I have to really watch the sodium now and that leaves very little for the taste pallet. It will be interesting what you get on here.


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

Well the other day I made a wrap using leftover roasted chicken, roasted broccoli and a little brown rice put into a multi grain wheat tortilla then lightly grilled in a pan to crisp it up......it was sooo yummy and satisfying!!


I haven't had the bocca burgers in years...I think they were bocca, I know they were frozen veggie ones. But always after I got done with it, it never seemed as healthy anymore! lol cheese and ketchup!! They did taste good though!


----------



## Toots (Jan 17, 2009)

One of my favorites from Cooking Light magazine is feta chicken.  Its a boneless breast, pound it thin, add a little crumbed feta and a piece of fresh basil, roll it up and secure with tooth pick.  Salt/pepper it and drizzle with olive oil and bake at 375 for about 30 minutes or until done.  Great with a salad or steamed veggies.  Feta is one cheese that is lower in fat.  


Another thing I like for a treat are the single serve Jello sugar free chocolate puddings with some lite cool whip on top, that is about 80 calories and makes me feel satisfied when I want something chocolatey.


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

Really? I never knew that about feta! It does sound yummy!

I've always wondered about those sugar free puddings! I have never been brave enough to buy them...do they taste similar to regular?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2009)

Toots said:


> One of my favorites from Cooking Light magazine is feta chicken.  Its a boneless breast, pound it thin, add a little crumbed feta and a piece of fresh basil, roll it up and secure with tooth pick.  Salt/pepper it and drizzle with olive oil and bake at 375 for about 30 minutes or until done.  Great with a salad or steamed veggies.  Feta is one cheese that is lower in fat.
> 
> 
> Another thing I like for a treat are the single serve Jello sugar free chocolate puddings with some lite cool whip on top, that is about 80 calories and makes me feel satisfied when I want something chocolatey.



Ohhhhhhh yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, I love feta and that sounds good.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 17, 2009)

Beans and rice for sure.  Here's a couple of my favorites:

Gypsy Rice & Chickpeas





Black Beans and Rice with Cilantro Pesto (based on an old Goodweed post)


----------



## vyapti (Jan 17, 2009)

A great sandwich spread is Chickpea Salad


 Roughly mash up a can of chickpeas.
 Add half a minced pickle and, maybe a tbs of pickle juice.
 Add some chopped shallot or onion and chopped celery.
 Stir in a dolob mayo and a squirt of mustard
 Season with salt and pepper to taste. (Even better with Black Indian Salt if you have it)
 Spread on bread and eat =p


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 17, 2009)

This is so interesting. I haven't come up with any real meal plans, but rather try to sub out healthier ingredients so we can still enjoy our favorites. Butter, bread and potatoes seem to be my weakness. That and we all love baked goods. 

Good ole tuna macaroni salad -- only I use Barilla Plus pasta, tuna packed in water, a reduced fat salad dressing, fresh onion, celery and parsley, LOTS of frozen peas and plenty of pepper. Sometimes I add some reduced fat cheese too. My daughter loves the Kraft 2% crumbles added. If you don't like tuna, use leftover chicken. I've even tried the canned chicken for some reason, but go with reduced sodium if you have a choice. 

1% Cottage cheese -- very low fat and high in protein, so we have that instead of potatoes now and again. My husband and girls love to put my homemade (low sugar) jam in it. 

Eggs. I love to poach an egg and have with one slice of whole grain bread. If I'm feeling indulgent I'll add a single slice of Canadian bacon. Omelettes with fresh vegies and reduced fat cheese. Breakfast for dinner is great for us on busy weeknights.

Baked Fresh Sweet Potato Fries are very healthy. 

For some reason I find wraps kind of boring (probably because I adore bread). I've made LOTS of skillet pizzas with those whole grain Flat Out wraps as the crust and just build it with vegies. Pesto makes a great sauce (use sparingly)!

I also use just flavored vinegars and oils on my salads most of the time. Bottled dressings bother me (sodium), so I tend to play with different combinations and create my own. My favorite so far is the blood orange olive oil with an 18 year balsamic. So simple and doesn't hide the flavors of whatever else is on my plate.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 17, 2009)

McD Big & Tasty Burger, Diet Coke, and salad instead of fries.


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

vyapti said:


> Beans and rice for sure. Here's a couple of my favorites:
> 
> Gypsy Rice & Chickpeas
> 
> ...


 I HAVE to try that black beans and rice one!! Oh my goodness! Thank you so much!


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

AMSeccia said:


> This is so interesting. I haven't come up with any real meal plans, but rather try to sub out healthier ingredients so we can still enjoy our favorites. Butter, bread and potatoes seem to be my weakness. That and we all love baked goods.
> 
> Good ole tuna macaroni salad -- only I use Barilla Plus pasta, tuna packed in water, a reduced fat salad dressing, fresh onion, celery and parsley, LOTS of frozen peas and plenty of pepper. Sometimes I add some reduced fat cheese too. My daughter loves the Kraft 2% crumbles added. If you don't like tuna, use leftover chicken. I've even tried the canned chicken for some reason, but go with reduced sodium if you have a choice.
> 
> ...


 

Some great tips there! Thank you AM  I love cottage cheese but for some reason I never think to buy it!! 
It sounds like you have all the same weaknesses that I do!


----------



## deelady (Jan 17, 2009)

mcnerd said:


> McD Big & Tasty Burger, Diet Coke, and salad instead of fries.


 

Mcnerd...I'm trying to be GOOD!!!


----------



## Grillncook (Jan 18, 2009)

You can make an "Egg McMuffin" that's under 250 calories, whole wheat english muffin, fried egg, non fat cheese, and Canadian bacon. Believe it or not, the egg has the most fat, and that's because of the yolk. Most Canadian bacon is very low fat, one slice is less than 3/4 of a gram and if you dry fry the egg your total fat is just above 10 grams and 6 is saturated, not bad for a meal on a bun. If you use "Eggbeaters" you lose a couple of grams of saturated fat.

Feta is low fat and I love it, but part skim Mozzarella has a little less fat, so if you like pizza you have options. I make personal size pizza using a low-fat, low-sodium homemade sauce on a whole wheat tortilla with Canadian bacon, and a few veggies like onions, roma tomato slices, really just about anything. Quick and easy and pretty healthy.

I'll second the Jello Sugar Free Pudding Snacks, some of them are down right decadent. The Dolce Le Leche is so good it should be sinful, the fudge banana is pretty good, and the rice pudding is excellent.


----------



## les (Jan 21, 2009)

deelady said:


> What are some of your favorite healthy meals when you are trying to lose a couple pounds....and I don't mean salads....
> 
> I'm trying to come up with different meal ideas that I don't have to feel guilty about later! Any favorites??



Try this, is so easy, cheap & healthy, you don't even need meat with it.
But cold chicken goes well.


 Roasted Vegetables  

*Serves* 2
*Prep Time* 10 mins
*Cooking Time* 1 Hour





*Ingredients*


2 Parsnips, washed and dried
2 Carrots, washed and dried
1 Sweet potato, peeled
1 Red onion, peeled
2 or 3 Medium potatoes, washed and dried
1 Red Pepper, stalk taken out and deseeded
2-3 Cloves of garlic, leave whole with skin on
4 Tbsp Extra virgin olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper
 *Method*


Top and tail the carrots and parsnips, chop into thick chunks, about 1”/25cm thick
Chop the sweet potato into same size chunks as carrots and parsnips
Cut the onion into 4 quarters
Cut the potatoes into 4 quarters
Cut the pepper into 4 quarters
Put all the vegetables into a large roasting tin, try not to overlap them
Add the olive oil and pepper
Use your hands to mix all the ingredients, making sure you cover the vegetables thoroughly with the olive oil
Bake in a preheated oven 425°F/220°C/Gas mark 7 on the middle shelf for about 1 hour
Turn vegetables every 15-20 minutes to make sure they remain coated in the oil


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

Cooking Light has great Pasta Primavera and Fettucini Alfredo recipes.... 
They have pretty great everything! Never been disappointed. 
(Except when I eat 2 servings and cancel out anything healthy I did by making the lighter meal.....)


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

les said:


> Try this, is so easy, cheap & healthy, you don't even need meat with it.
> But cold chicken goes well.
> 
> 
> ...


 


I love roasted veggies! But I would def need chicken to go with them! 


I'll have to check out those pudding snacks You guys have convinced me!


Suzi is that a websight? It sounds familiar....thanks


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

Yep here ya go.... 
its actually a magazine and you used to need a subscription to get there but I'm not sure you do anymore. 
CookingLight.com - Eat Smart. Be Fit. Live Well.


----------



## deelady (Jan 21, 2009)

ooooh thats why it sounded familiar...I have a couple of old issues from them. Thank you for the link, I'll check out what they have!


----------



## nappi (Jan 23, 2009)

hummus w/ pita bread

and steamed/raw broccoli and cauliflower


----------



## blissful (Jan 23, 2009)

Oatmeal for breakfast with real cinnamon.


----------



## claire909 (Jan 28, 2009)

I am quiet diet conscious so i like lots & lots of salads & vegetables with boiled groundnuts in it.


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 3, 2009)

mmm, soups!

I make a filling African Peanut Soup, as well as "cream" soups that are made with healthier, lower fat ingredients rather than dairy products (ie, pureed veggies). My husband also makes won ton soup with lean ground turkey and we had some veggies to the broth. 

Also, stir-fries, heavy on the veggies, light on the oil.


----------



## deelady (Feb 4, 2009)

I just made this the other night that was very good and light....I mixed cottage cheese into the rice with diced tomato, greek olives, cilantro and lemon juice.....I was surprised on how good the cottage cheese was in it!


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 7, 2009)

My personal favorite is an Asian-inspired fish soup.

1) Make a fish stock or a vegetable stock (or use canned) and add some fish sauce
2) Cook down your favorite vegetables into the stock (I use carrot, celery, bok choy, etc.)
3) Season with your favorite spices and herbs or those that go well with the fish you choose, and you can make it spicy
4) Bake fish in the oven topped with sesame seeds
5) Cook soba noodles and top with the broth and vegetables then place a chunk of fish on top


----------



## claire909 (Feb 11, 2009)

My favorite healthy food is *Low-Fat Seafood Gumbo *i really like it & want to share the recipe with you all.* Ingredients
* 	3/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 medium onions, chopped
1 poblano pepper, chopped
2 ribs celery, finely chopped
5 cloves garlic, minced
1 (15-ounce) can whole tomatoes
4 cups chicken stock
4 cups clam juice
8 ounces fresh okra, tops trimmed and halved lengthwise
3 bay leaves
1/2 lemon, juiced
Kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon cayenne
2 teaspoons fresh thyme leaves
3 blue crabs, quartered, optional
1 pound medium shrimp, peeled and deveined
2 dozen shucked oysters, liquid reserved
1 bunch green onions, chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley
1/2 pound lump crab meat
Serving suggestion: cooked white rice   
 	 	 	 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Put the flour on a baking sheet and cook for about 30 to 40 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the flour is a dark nut brown. 
Meanwhile, in a large heavy skillet or Dutch oven, heat the oil with the butter over medium heat. Add the onions, pepper, celery, and garlic. Season with salt and pepper and cook until softened, about 10 minutes. Add the tomatoes, crushing them through your fingers into the pot with their juices and cook for another 5 minutes. Gradually sift the browned flour in the pot until the vegetables are coated, cook for 2 minutes more. Slowly pour in the stock and clam juice, stirring constantly. Add the okra, bay leaves, lemon juice, salt, cayenne, thyme, and crabs. Bring to a boil, lower the heat, cover, and cook for 15 minutes. 
Add the shrimp, oysters with their liquid, green onions and parsley; cook until the shrimp turn pink, about 3 minutes. Add the lump crab meat and season the gumbo, to taste. Serve with rice. 


*

*


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 11, 2009)

Gumbo sounds like a great idea.  Way to make me hungry after finishing dinner


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 12, 2009)

Asmodean said:


> Gumbo sounds like a great idea. Way to make me hungry after finishing dinner


 
I just had gumbo at a restaurant for a meal, and second this vote!

My new favorite meal though is a Creamy Potato Miso Soup. I have made it twice this week ... it is inexpensive and low in fat, no cream needed! - One Frugal Foodie » Rich and Creamy Potato Miso Soup


----------



## vyapti (Feb 12, 2009)

That soup looks good.  I don't use cashew butter though.  Do you think I'd be better off subbing for tahini or almond butter; or blending in some ground cashews?


----------



## dairyfreefoodie (Feb 12, 2009)

Tahini will give it a sharper flavor, which might still be good (might even be better!), but I haven't tried it.  I would stay away from almond butter.  I love both almond milk and almond butter, but find they lend an off-taste to creamy soups and don't work well with potatoes.

You can easily grind up about 1/2 ounce to an ounce of cashews in a spice / coffee grinder for a quick fix.  Add the ground cashews to the soup before blending.  That should work well.  I use ground cashews often to make a quick cream, but had some cashew butter on hand which made this soup that much more convenient!


----------



## Dina (Feb 12, 2009)

Turkey burgers with ancho chili peppers and onions on wheat buns with tons of salad
Oven roasted red potatoes with olive oil
Ground turkey and extra lean ground beef meatballs with mushroom red sauce on whole wheat spaghetti
Cream of broccoli soup with low fat cheddar and 1% milk
Chicken tacos with ancho chili sauce on low fat tortillas and guacamole
Banana bread with ground granola and whole wheat flour
Low fat yogurt topped with fresh berries and maple almond granola
Pancakes with ground flaxseed topped with berries or peaches and 100% maple syrup
Okay...I'll stop as I'm drooling here.  These are my top favorites that I can think of right now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 12, 2009)

Fajitas with chicken, onions and peppers with low-fat sour cream, salsa, and refried beans (a misnomer - they're cooked in water like other beans, then mashed with a little oil)
Stir-fries with 2-3 cups veggies to 1 cup diced chicken or lean pork
Grilled center-cut pork chops with Dijon mustard/thyme sauce and a salad or grilled asparagus
Couscous with diced grilled peppers and onions and champagne vinaigrette
All kinds of roasted veggies with a drizzle of lemon juice or balsamic reduction

We use very little butter, and mostly olive and canola oils for cooking and for salad dressings. When I make mashed or twice-baked potatoes, I use just a couple tbsp. of butter and 1/2 cup or so of skim milk, along with cooked bacon bits and minced onions and garlic.


----------



## Asmodean (Feb 13, 2009)

Dina said:


> Turkey burgers with ancho chili peppers and onions on wheat buns with tons of salad
> Oven roasted red potatoes with olive oil
> Ground turkey and extra lean ground beef meatballs with mushroom red sauce on whole wheat spaghetti
> [...]
> ...



These all sound like awesome things I like to eat, too!  Except for me, I would choose sweet potatoes and mixing ground turkey and pork instead of beef (i don't eat beef and try not to eat other proteins than fish unless I have a craving) for the meatballs.  I love tomato sauce and actually whip up batches and eat some cold out of the containers in the refrigerator for the next night!  That banana bread makes me hungry right now, not going to lie


----------



## Adeline (Feb 21, 2009)

We shall do efforts to live healthy all the time.  It is not difficult to recognise which food gives really essential nutrients. Stop giving your money for this fast food craps. It doesn’t take much to cook a healthy meal.  However, if I would like to lose weight I will count on fish, chicken, vegetables, fruits, water.


----------



## Karen Dolan (Feb 28, 2009)

Garlic Chicken

4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves
1 cup picante sauce
2 tablespoons canola oil
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon salt
additional picante sauce

Place each chicken breast between 2 pieces of plastic wrap. 
Flatten chicken to 1/4-inch thickness, using a meat mallet; 
cut into 1-inch pieces. Place in a shallow container. 

Combine next 7 ingredients, mixing well. Pour over chicken; 
cover and chill 1-2 hours.

Thread chicken onto skewers; cook over hot coals 6-8 minutes 
or until done, turning occasionally and basting with remaining marinade. Serve
with additional picante sauce.

Serve over cooked spaghetti squash


----------



## YourDietitian (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, 

Home made pizza are a good way to control what is on your dish, because if you choose the right ingredient ( a low fat dough) , a low fat tomato sauce, and the right meat , or water tuna, with herbs like basilic, thym, parley. You can have a very delicious meal,  low in calories.


----------



## vyapti (Mar 1, 2009)

YourDietitian said:


> Hi,
> 
> Home made pizza are a good way to control what is on your dish, because if you choose the right ingredient ( a low fat dough) , a low fat tomato sauce, and the right meat , or water tuna, with herbs like basilic, thym, parley. You can have a very delicious meal,  low in calories.


Especially if you don't have cheese.  It can be delicious without.


----------



## Rosannabuz (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi 

Its good to see a discussion on the fav healthy meals. Different people will have different thoughts of recipes which they like most.

It is best if we try to eat whole unprocessed food where possible, and eat little and often to regulate your energy levels. Go easy on all the refined foods - it's hard - because everywhere you go - most of the food is made from cheap refined flours and base products.

Even if you are consuming a raw food diet, you are still missing key minerals that your body needs to thrive. So its is best to have healthy meal which contains mineral nutrition food.

Thanks..


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Mar 18, 2009)

My favorite healthy meal is roasted vegetables and yellow rice.


----------



## Rosannabuz (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi

In my opinion liquid vitamins are better, just a little cup of juice and all done I have try the Multivitamin and taste great but the choice is all yours.

Vitamins is something people been using for a while and it is more common this days. People take liquid nutrient food to supplement the meals the eat and get the vitamins and mineral they need feel healthy and feel full of energy.

Thanks..


----------



## Claire (May 4, 2009)

I have a few.  One is a sort of burrito salad mix.  I chiffonade some iceberg lettuce, chop tomatoes, onions.  I skip the cheese and meat, season some beans. Bring out my favorite salsas (Mrs. Renfrews are my favorites lately).  Then I steam (for hubby) a few tortillas (for me I prefer to toss them on a skillet lightly brushed with olive oil).  If we need meat, I saute chicken or fish in olive oil with onions, peppers, cumin.  But sometimes we opt for a vegetarian meal.  

One that is funnier than heck was when we were on the road.  Whenever we pull out the grill, I always prepare onions, squash, eggplant, etc.  I toss them with olive oil and my favorite garlic seasoning, and when the fire is at its peak, I toss them on, turn them over, and sometimes serve them, sometimes toss them in the fridge.  They are excellent left over with pasta and rice.  My mom, who for medical reasons had to be a vegetarian for a number of years, still requests this, and calls it "Claire's ratatouille".  What was funny was that on the road many older, real meat-eater-hee-men, would stop and wonder at the wonderful frangrances coming from our grill.  They were astonished to realize that we were grilling vegetables!  

I'm definitely an omnivore, but there's nothing wrong with skipping meat for a day or two a week.


----------



## Laury (May 5, 2009)

Here's one that is surprisingly flavorful and delicious given how simple the ingredients are. It's my own adaptation of a favorite Ethiopian dish. And its vegetarian and vegan. 

ETHIOPIAN VEGETABLE STEW
Serves four as an entrée, 6-8 as a side dish.

2 med. to large potatoes
2 carrots
2 yellow onions
¼ head cabbage
Handful fresh green beans
5-8 cloves garlic, minced
2-3 TB vegetable oil

2 tsp. Ground ginger
2 tsp. Turmeric
1 tsp. salt
½ tsp. Black pepper
2 C. water

Cut vegetables into bite size pieces (cabbage can be larger as it wilts so much).  Sauté briefly in oil with minced garlic.  Add the spices and the water.
Bring to a boil and simmer covered, stirring occasionally, about 40 minutes.
Adjust seasonings and serve hot.  
Delicious served with 2% cottage cheese (unless you're a vegan) and green salad tossed with a lemon vinaigrette.


----------



## linicx (May 14, 2009)

I have to cook healthy due to health issues. One  of the quickest dishes I make is a chinese style dish that has no name.. You can find the ingredients in any store. I don't measure anything either. It is all made to taste. I do not add salt - but the recipe calls for a small amount. , 

You will need onions, garlic, 1 or 2 cans of no-salt diced tomatoes, 1 or 2 cans of fat-free chicken broth, 1-2  pounds of artifical fish, (I like the Lobster or scallops), green pepper, rice, fresh mustrooms, peanut oil, cornstarch and water. Optional: celery or bok choy, water chestnuts, baby ears of corn, or coctail shrimp. Chicken breast can be substituted for fish.  

Preparation: Finely mince 2-3 pieces of garlic. Slice each onion into 8 wedges. Slice green pepper into thin strips, Slice mushrooms. Separte fish into pieces. Open cans and remove lids. Do not drain. Optional: Slice celery or bock shoy thing, drain and rinse baby corb and water chestnuts. Thaw frozen shrimp in cold water to thaw, then drain well. To substitute chicken breast for fish dice pre-cooked, bones removed, chicken in large chunks. 

Cooking: 
Heat 2 tbsp. oil to almost smoking.  Add I tsp salt and stir quicky until sal is absorbed. Reduce heat to medium high. Add onion wedges, minced garlic,  green pepper stripss and bok choy. Siir with wooden sppon until onion is nearly transparent. Add rest of ingredients except cornstarch and water. Continue heating until the muschrooms are  cooked. Thicken with cornstarch and water. Serve over hot rice. Optional: 2 Tbsp table wine while cooking. (I occassionally add port)  

Time 20 minutes from start to table Serves 4 or more. 

Note: Most companies that make no-fat broth list 38% or more sodium content in the food label - which is why I do not add salt. 



Another dish I make is what I call a peasant chicken soup

Simmer chicken with whole onions, sliced celery, and whole carrots. When chicken is cooked, remove from heat and throw away onions. Set carrots and celery aside. De-Fat the stock. 

Return to heat and add potato quarters, turnips, diced tomatoes, fresh mushroom slices, diced turnips, herbs or spices, and any other vegetable you like. Five minutes before vegetables are finished cooking return sliced celery to pot. Cut carrots into slices or pieces and return to pot to reheat. Add pepper to taste before putting in bowls.  I serve with chuncks of hot french bread and butter. 


Note: I cook for a no salt, low cholesterol, low fat diet, heart patient. Butter and salt are treats. I use them sparingly, I also cook with no-fat skim milk that does not contain added potassium due to blood thining medications. .


----------



## Asmodean (May 17, 2009)

I make dishes similar to those, except I usually use tofu or chicken for that chinese-style one and use some of my homemade vegetable broth I keep on hand in the freezer so I can salt it to taste.  I especially love it with brown rice and I like to put the bok choy and sometimes spinach in around the end so that they retain some of their rigidity.  Also, red and orange bell peppers and carrots added to this dish make it especially colorful and tasty.


----------



## misslynda (May 18, 2009)

vyapti said:


> A great sandwich spread is Chickpea Salad
> 
> 
> Roughly mash up a can of chickpeas.
> ...


This sounds so delish thanks for posting....


----------



## misslynda (May 18, 2009)

I have been eating alot of grilled romaine lettuce with a dab of evoo and when done i put a tiny bit of balsalmic dressing on it  and a side of chicken


----------



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

Well ... If you are trying to lose weight and still have tasty healthy meals . follow this... i have been following and loosing after having my baby , i really gained weight in pregnancy
this is a plan for a week .. there is good food there ... try it an good luck .. i have lost 10 pounds with that . but iam cotinuing, there will be more plans every week for free in      Lady rima . com


----------



## Nanna (Oct 29, 2009)

I love, love, love the Abs Diet book for recipes....  One of my favorite ones is for a sandwich that is a healthy Philly Cheesesteak (which are my FAVES!) 

Slice 1 red bell pepper, 1 green bell pepper, 1 small onion and fresh mushrooms.  Saute them with 1 tsp olive oil and fresh pepper and garlic.  Halfway through the saute process, add 3/4 pound lean deli roast beef (cut into strips) and cook through.  While that is cooking, split 4 whole wheat hoagie rolls and place on a cookie tray - add 1 slice low fat cheese (Sargento melts great) and put in the oven @400 just long enough to melt.  
Split the meat/veggies into 4 portions, add to the sandwich with 1 tablespoon fat free mayo and eat with a salad!  Yummy!!

(Lol...  I think I remembered it all!)


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm tempted to make the chickpea salad tonite...I always have 4 cans of chickpeas in my pantry and its not on purpose just something strange that always seems to be.  And the Black bean and rice with cilantro pesto is on the menu for tomorrow.  I am so glad I found this forum such good ideas!!!!!


----------



## pua.melia409 (Nov 6, 2009)

Check out eatingwell.com they have lots of delicious recipes that all revolve around healthy eating!


----------

